# Overboard Bag



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

I am putting together an overboard bag to go with my life raft ,andI would appreciate any suggestions on what to pack. I already have my Epirb,waterproof VHF,flares... What I am interested in is other survival items that you have in your bag.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

An inexpensive handheld GPS. If you reach someone on your VHF you need to be able to tell them how to find you.


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

Check out SPOT, at any boating center, they are a valuable piece of equipment if your VHF or cell phonedoesnt work and or out of range.Or just bite the bullet and get yourself a satelite phone.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Jim A waterproof flashlight. Keep it handy. Run a few ditching drills. Blind fold and see if you can find everything needed to abandon a sinking boat at night. Dont depend on just yourself thats why they call it a CREW. Make sure everyone aboard knows were the TYPE1s are and how to inflate the raft. Just because they are aboard does not mean when the time come (God forbid)you will know how to use them. Water in the ditch bag. Chewing gum for when you are in the raft. Plan for the worst that the sea can hand you and you will tell about it another day.With 22 years as a Naval rescue swimmer. Thats the only way I will leave the dock with my CREW. Be safe. Gene


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Dye markers, Mirror or some sort of light reflecting, knife and be sure to file a float plan with someone.


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

a magnesium block with flint and striker. 2 botttles of water. fishing line and hooks + some gulps. ya never know...


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

and, oh yeah.... HOOYAH SAR!!!!!:bowdown recess, didn't know you're a rescue swimmer...when i am cold, hot or tired i will not fail my crew...when "boating," i will be ever diligent and watchful to keep my crew safe. gotta say, attention to detail is by all means the point. you can have all the gear in the world, but if your CREW doesn't know the drill, you're screwed.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

LED flashlights that you shake to make work. There is also a radio that you can crank to power it up.



Sunscreen.



First Aid Kit.



Desalination Unit.



Glow Sticks.


----------



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

Where did you get your ditch raft and about how much can I expect to pay for one.. Getting my emergency bag together also... Another former SAR Swimmer here.:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE ditch bag. Bunch of good recommendations. File a float plan (friend ,relative, C. G. )Know the capability of your EPIRB .. Make sure the battery is not expired.


----------



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

I bought mine used off Florida Sportsman for sale thread. I have the six man Viking offshore raft. Got a heck of a deal from a guy that had to sell his boat due to health issues. New ones run from 2-3 grand. You can rent them if you don't go out much,but I can't remember the vendor. Check the back pages of Florida Sportsman.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *NavySnooker (12/1/2008)*a magnesium block with flint and striker. 2 botttles of water. fishing line and hooks + some gulps. ya never know...


Just had to ask. Why would you want to start a fire in a raft?


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

I don't know how big your boat is but if you're boating in the winter time, you might want to inquire about survival suits. I'm assuming you operate your boat offshore. I can assure you it will be wet in the raft and you can forget about stepping from a sinking boat directly into the life raft. If you feel that survival suits are an overkill, at least includesome space blankets in your inventory. Also, pack some candy bars in your emergency rations.


----------

